# Findley State Park



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Got out to fish for the first time this season. Just picked up my license on friday. Oh, before I forget no problem gonefishin', I was just messin about back there, its cool. Anyway, went out this morning starting get a bite almost immediately, it was around 7:30 when we got there. We had started off with the wrong size hook. We wound up with 4 fish when it was said and done.There were 2 bluegill
1 young crappie
1 pumpkinseed
I was using typical bluegill setup, with bobber only about 3 feet from the hook.We were by the dam behind the overflow drain, just right of the drain.
There are rocks and reeds, casting off shore about 3-4 feet out in front of us.They were too small, I take that back 2 were worthy but not good enough for panfish. Also, when we got there I was fishin a crappie rig deep, got it caught and broke it. But, wait we move and I was jiggin it and caught the rig directly on the otherside, explain that one.


Enjoy the week,
soroker74
p.s. be back there Wendsday and not :S 1st time out


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Soroker,

We're going have try some of these gills. Caught them all my life, never ate em though. I hate bones...That's the only reason I haven't tried. maybe next time I won't sleep in, I live to fish, but it was flippin cold Sunday you're nuts........., but I would of gotten out of bed for perch....


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice we will do that somtime that the lake is nasty, and not able to use the boat. I have a fishing book, and I plan on using some of the locations in it, there are all kinds of places in it. Some of the locations are not around anymore like Medina fish hatchery.I will fish anywhere and anytime as long as I am not working that day or its too cold. 

Later,
soroker74
p.s. I sent two pms


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

We will see what Punderson has in it, aye. Easter weekend could bring good luck. Just stocked with trout. :B


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, Punderson lake sucks, unless it was just the weather and a holiday weekend,lol.I will try it one more time but thats about all.Any good suggestions about panfishing lakes and spots, thanks.

soroker74
p.s. third time out first time :S


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Findley was quite rewarding.Got out about 9:30 or so, and they were pretty lively.I alone caught about 20 fish various sizes and species. We brought home only 7 fish, 5 of which I caught 1 my buddy caught and 1 some guy and his son gave us. Only about 100 to go, for an awesome fish fry feast. Plan on going back tomorrow hopefuly, that is if the weather holds out. Well gotta go hungery.

soroker74


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, made it back to Findley and very rewarding. Brought home 10 fish and most of them we couldn't even fit our hands all the way around them. Various species but mostly gills and pumpkinseeds.


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Brought home some more from findley again, 8 mostly gills, a couple of pumpkinseeds but thats about it. It was a very nice day outthere, there were more people than usual.We were pretty much up 'n' down there for a while, couldn't even light a smoke it was that fast at times got out about 10:00 am or so.


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

We had tried an old fishing area, Hinckley Reservation, took home 4 thats about the take home limit I had ever taken home from that area. There was a huge bluegill that I had caught but not sure of how big it was, it was close to a fish Ohio though. I'm to honest to guess at it and be wrong than I would have lied to everyone about that and thats just not cool.


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hitting the hinckley again this weekend the actual lake, and canal. Never really had any real luck around there. The best luck usually is in the surrounding areas, that is the ponds that sit around there and the canal when I was a kid.


soroker74


----------



## soroker74 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, HInckley still sucks, all we caught was a bunch of tiny baby gills and pumpmkinseeds along with a mud puppy and a baby smally.


----------

